# Prostatakrebs > Angehörigenforum >  Ich weiß nicht mehr weiter.

## Claudine

Hallo liebe Forumteilnehmer,

Ich schreibe hier, weil, wie in der Überschrift schon erwähnt, ich nicht mehr weiter weiß.

Mein Lebensgefährte ist an Prostatakrebs erkrankt. Wir sind seit ungefähr 6 Jahren zusammen. Er ist etwas älter als ich. Seit wann er die Erkrankung hat, ist mir nicht bekannt. Vor etwa 2 Jahren, hat er es mir erzählt. Ich habe nie etwas gemerkt, wir wohnen aber auch nicht zusammen, jeder hat seine eigene Wohnung. Er hat damals zu mir gesagt, er hat eine leichte Form, die auch schon sein Vater hatte, der 83 Jahre alt wurde und an was ganz anderem gestorben ist. Sodass ich beruhigt war und auch nicht weiter nachgefragt habe.


Im Dezember hatte er eine ziemlich heftige Erkältung, die er nicht wieder loswurde. Erst nach 3 Monaten ging es wieder aufwärts. Er war in ärztlicher Behandlung. Er spricht mit mir nicht darüber. Sonst ist er ein sehr aufgeschlossener Mensch, nur wenn es um seine Gesundheit geht,  blockt er ab und sagt mir einfach nichts. 


Im Februar war dann sein regulärer PSA - Test, der bei 75 lag. Ich weiß nur diesen Wert, keine Maßeinheit. Es gingen dann verschiedene Untersuchungen los, mit dem Ergebnis, wohl keine Metastasen. Meine Frage, kann durch die schlimme Erkältung im Vorfeld der PSA - Wert soweit hochgehen?


Sein Arzt schlug ihm dann eine Hormonbehandlung vor, die er schlecht vertrug und nach 3 Monaten abgesetzt hat. Leider weiß ich nicht was er genommen hat. Sein PSA-Wert war dann bei 0,02. Gestern war er wieder zum Test. Das Ergebnis ist noch nicht da.


Ich rede seit Februar ununterbrochen auf ihn ein, dass er sich an ein Krebs-Zentrum wenden soll, oder sich eine 2. Meinung holen soll, da er bis jetzt nur bei seinem Urologen hier in der kleinen Stadt in Behandlung ist. Aber er blockt alles ab. Dann kommt immer der Spruch, dass er sich die Kugel gibt. Ich breche dann jedes mal in Tränen aus, er meint es ernst damit, er hat einen Waffenschein.

Ich kann mit der Situation nicht mehr umgehen und bin völlig fertig. Ich stehe mitten im Berufsleben und habe einen anspruchsvollen Job, der mich auch sehr fordert. Ich möchte ihn nicht verlieren. Was kann ich noch tun, als ihn immer wieder zu nerven? 


LG Claudine

----------


## Harald_1933

Liebe Claudine,

auch ein Urologe mit einer Praxis in einer eher kleinen Stadt kennt sich mit Prostatakrebs aus. Die verordnete Hormonbehandlung hat immerhin den PSA-Wert von 75 auf 0.02 gesenkt. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass auch der Wert 75 mit ng/ml angegeben wurde. Man könnte das Medikament für die HB wechseln, wenn er das bisherige nicht gut vertragen hat. Ansonsten meine ich, Du solltest ihm nicht zu arg in den Ohren liegen, wenn er es doch nicht möchte. Das Alter Deines Lebensgefährten solltest Du uns noch benennen. Vielleicht gelingt es Dir bei allem Verdruss und aller Hektik doch noch etwas mehr über den bisherigen Verlauf zu erfahren.

Ich wünsche Dir und Deinem Lebensgefährten, dass das Thema PCa Eure Zweisamkeit nicht auseinanderbringt. Es gibt Schlimmeres im Leben. Gemeinsam werdet Ihr es schon schaffen.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Claudine

Danke Harald für deine lieben Worte.

Mein Lebensgefährte ist 62 Jahre alt. Wann er die Diagnose erhalten hat, keine Ahnung. Ich meine aber, dass er das schon länger weiss, länger jedenfalls als er es mir gesagt hat. Er war bis Februar immer sehr optimistisch. 

Er soll sich wohl operieren lassen, hat sein Urologe gemeint. Kennt jemand im Osten Deutschlands ein gutes Zentrum was ihr uns empfehlen könntet?

Jetzt warte ich mal bis morgen ab, ob er mir freiwillig das Ergebnis des PSA-Test sagt. Das schreiben und lesen hier hat mir schon etwas gutgetan. Die Berichte hier geben mit etwas Mut. Im Gegensatz zu anderen sind meine Probleme ziemlich klein geworden. 

Claudine

----------


## Snoopy1958

Liebe Claudine,
ich finde es sehr schade, dass Dein Lebensgefährte sich in diesem Punkt so vor Dir verschließt. Dabei ist es doch so wichtig, jemanden an seiner Seite zu wissen, der einem beisteht. 
Ich hoffe und wünsche Euch beiden, dass Ihr auch hier zueinander findet.

Wie weit im Osten suchst Du ein Zentrum? Ich kann Dir Berlin/ Charité empfehlen. Prof. Dr. Miller ist Chef der urologischen Abteilung. Du findest im Internet einige Berichte über ihn, auch ein sehr gutes Interview. Mein Mann ist von München nach Berlin zur Prostata-OP gefahren. Er bereut seine Entscheidung nicht!

Ich wünsche vor allem Dir ganz viel Kraft und Mut! 

Liebe Grüße, Christine

----------


## Claudine

Hallo Christine,

danke für deinen Tipp. Berlin ist nicht allzu weit entfernt. Es wäre eine Option. Er ist nicht privat versichert. Ist das dann ein Problem dort?

LG Claudine

----------


## Snoopy1958

Liebe Claudine,

Gott sei Dank nicht! Selbst da Vinci wird von der Kasse in Berlin übernommen. Fritz ist auch 'nur' Kassenpatient, trotzdem nahm sich Prof. Dr. Miller enorm viel Zeit.
Für alle gibt es in der Urologie nur Zweitbettzimmer, auch für die 'Privaten'.

Berlin hat die höchste Quote an Prostata-OP's und die neusten da Vinci Roboter. Termine bekommt man sehr zeitnah.  Es ist also ein sehr, sehr routinierter 'Laden'.

Falls Du Fragen hast, immer gerne!

LG Christine

----------


## Harald_1933

Liebe Claudine,

kommt Zeit, kommt Rat:

*"Die Zweite Meinung*

Neben Diagnostik und Behandlung stellt die Beratung eine der wichtigen Aufgaben der großen Universitätskliniken in Deutschland dar. Insbesondere Patienten mit einem bösartigen Tumor oder vor einer geplanten Operation holen an einem entsprechenden Kompetenzzentrum eine sogenannte Zweite Meinung ein. Im Rahmen einer persönlichen Vorstellung werden hierbei bereits erhobene Befunde nochmals bewertet und gegebenfalls ergänzt. Ihre Bedeutung wird den Betroffenen  und falls gewünscht ihren Angehörigen  ausführlich, genau und ohne Zeitdruck erläutert. Ebenso werden auch die sich hieraus ergebenden unterschiedlichen Behandlungsmöglichkeiten besprochen und erklärt. Da die Entscheidung zu einer bestimmten Therapie häufig lebenslange Konsequenzen mit sich bringt, ist das Einholen einer Zweiten Meinung in solchen Fällen häufig eine wichtige Bestärkung der persönlichen Sicherheit.

*Molekulare Translationale Uroonkologie - Individualisierte Tumortherapie
*
Die moderne Molekularbiologie und Genomik erlauben ein immer besseres Verständnis von bösartigen Tumoren. So kann beispielsweise die Aggressivität von Urologischen Krebserkrankungen zunehmend genau beurteilt werden. Eine entsprechend individuell geplante Behandlung soll so wenig belastend und gleichzeitig so wirksam wie möglich sein. Auch im einzelnen Patienten kann eine komplexe Tumortherapie ggf. während ihrem Verlauf wiederholt auf ihre Effektivität geprüft werden. Diese sog. Präzisions-Onkologie wird in Heidelberg durch die Zusammenarbeit von Urologie, Deutschem Krebsforschungszentrum (DKFZ) und Nationalem Zentrum für Tumorerkrankungen (NCT) ermöglicht. Koordiniert und verantwortet wird diese Zusammenarbeit von Prof. Stefan Duensing, dem Leiter der Sektion Molekulare Uroonkologie. 

Die obigen Texte wurden - *hier* - entnommen.

Ich wünsche Dir und Deinem Lebensgefährten ein goldenes Händchen für die Therapieentscheidung.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Claudine

Danke Christine, ich habe die Telefonnummer rausgesucht, und meinem Lebensgefährten gegeben. Er hat sie erstmal genommen und versprochen anzurufen. Das werte ich jetzt mal als Fortschritt.

Danke auch Harald dir für deine Ausführungen. Heidelberg ist zu weit weg, Berlin ist gut. 

Ich bin medizinisch totaler Laie. Ich habe versucht in der hier mehrfach erwähnten PDF-Datei einzulesen, aber es ist schwierig für mich.

Was mich beschäftigt ist, wie kann der PSA-Wert, plötzlich so heftig ansteigen. Ich weiß zwar nicht wie der Wert vorher war, aber er sagte immer alles gut, ich gehe regelmäßig zur Kontrolle. Nach der Hormonbehandlung sank der PSA Wert ja wieder, letzte Woche ist er aber wieder etwas gestiegen. PSA Wert lag bei 0,4.

LG Claudine

----------

